# Types of yogurt??



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

I know there is a post on someone asking about lime yogurt for male rats. I didn't want to over take the thread so I started my own...

Is citrus flavored yogurt OK for females? 

Also, is strawberry or banana (or a combo) OK to give? (rather reg. or Greek yogurt)

I know plain/vanilla is ideal. I am just curious if some flavored ones are OK to give. I am going to be picking up some yogurt tomorrow and just want to make sure I get the ones best for them.

My girls are picky. I haven't really found much they like. The only thing I have found so far they like is baby carrots.


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

It's only males kidneys affected by D-limonene. Females should be fine though I personally have only given girls vanilla. You could've just taken over the thread, I wouldn't have minded  seriously try mini milkbones. My boys are crazy for them, made in USA, good ingredients, ratty sized, and cheap! A box, actually full, for five dollars. And they like bits of chicken and honey oatmeal 
But yeah, the flavors are fine in regular yogurt, I was just eating Greek because I'm vegetarian. It wasn't particularly important or anything


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks!

I just didn't want to be rude  But thank you!!

I am a fan of milbones. I only give my dogs (when I had dogs) milkbone brand dog treats. They loved them haha! I will definitely try them!

I gave my girls chicken bones with a little chicken on them a few days ago, they snatched them right up! Was gone in a matter of a couple hours!


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Because of the flavors, I'm assuming you're going to feed something like yoplait? Those types of flavored yogurts usually have LOADS of sugar and not much else.

If you can, you should try giving sheep or goat yogurt, which is easier to digest and a little healthier than cow yogurt (and is especially better than the candy yogurts like yoplait). Most fancy healthfood stores have goat or sheep yogurt, but you might need to look carefully because it's a small section. But they usually have plain, blueberry and strawberry, and all my rats love it! they even love the plain!

It's always a good idea to avoid sugars as much as possible for rats for a few reasons. Lots of sugar can even be fatal or cause seizures. It also speeds up tumor growth if your girls have any.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info!

I actually never noticed the sugar content in yoplait. I almost never get it (I seriously have not bought any in at least a year or so) I am not a yogurt person. 
Good thing I haven't gone to store yet then. I will see if I can find those types of yogurt. 

If I can't find any sheep or goat yogurt, is there any other brand that would be ok to give?


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Try going for the more fancy artisinal type yogurts that tend to be more like real yogurt, and less like sugary goop with a little yogurt tartness lol. Just check the labelt like the ingredients and sugar content. Luckily, even expensive yogurt is only about $3 for a small cup, so it's still not too expensive to buy a treat for the ratties (you can also freeze it and make rat yogurt popsicles so it lasts longer after it's opened!)

Pretty much anything you see a commercial for on TV is likely not going to be too good or has extra ingredients or a lot of sugar. I have some goat yogurt in the fridge now. It's blueberry flavor so it has more sugar than just plain, and it has 13g sugar per 6oz (whic is kind of a lot, but they only get a spoonful to share between 4 of them). Usually I get plain. And the ingredients are only goat milk, blueberries (plus the preservatives and such added to the bluberry mix) anda list of the live cultures used.

Kefir is also very good for ratties! I will get goat kefir too sometimes, but that is probably harder to find than just yogurt lol.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks!

I will have to look and see what I can find.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok good luck! My guys seem to like goat and sheep more than cow anyway probably because it has a little more pungent flavor. I don't think yoplait is especially horrible or anything if it's just in small ammount occasionally, but just thought I'd mention the goat/sheep stuff that's a little better.


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

My girls would probably like that too then haha.

Thank you for all the info! I appreciate it


----------

